# Do you want a new skin?



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay so I've been here for almost 2 years and I've only noticed a GBATemp has 4 skins being, GBATemp v3, GBATemp Lite, GBATemp Classic Skin, and the IP .Board Pro. So the issue is a want to know if you guys want a new skin for the forums because I want one and some of you might too. So vote in the poll and also give suggestions for new skins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT : I added a poll for which skin you use so vote my fellow members.

EDIT : Dang I missed spelled suggestions if a mod see's this could they fix it thank you


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nothing naruto related.


----------



## Gore (Aug 12, 2010)

Just make the classic skin portal page availeble for IP Board pro or make a portal page and i'll be quite content


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 12, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Nothing naruto related.


Of course nothing Naruto related  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it has to be something everyone can enjoy


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 13, 2010)

So, of what use is this topic? I don't think you're going to create a new one, and I don't think anyone else will spend a lot of time on making a new one either.

There don't need to be thousands of skins, four is enough.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 13, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> So, of what use is this topic? I don't think you're going to create a new one, and I don't think anyone else will spend a lot of time on making a new one either.
> 
> There don't need to be thousands of skins, four is enough.


I made this topic so people can sure there opinions on the skins because in my opinion the only one that really looks good at all is GBATemp v3 and more people want a selection of new great skins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : You would be a bad mod if you just take peoples suggestions and mess them up that's why they're suggestions


----------



## dice (Aug 15, 2010)

In an ideal world we'd have hundreds of skins (or closer to a dozen if you want to be more realistic), I can't imagine anyone here NOT wanting greater choice.

The problem is that the site is so highly customised that it would take quite a lot of time and effort to do (unlike other sites that stick to a more "defaulted" layout/design if you catch my drift). 

That isn't to say that it will never happen... if it were to happen you wouldn't know until it was officially announced as being complete


----------



## Raika (Aug 15, 2010)

I would like a darker skin which is easier on the eyes... Kinda like a black and gray themed one.


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2010)

Wouldn't Greasemonkey do the trick? I know nothing about it but I use a certain dark theme of a certain site.

I'm not that bothered about a new skin, I just want a forum update which I know will probably never happen soon D;


----------



## Rayder (Aug 15, 2010)

I just want a deal where the text is white and the background is black.  Everything else could stay like v3.  It's the white background that hurts my eyes (well, eye) after a while and I end up with a headache.  Too bright.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 15, 2010)

I personally would like a darker theme.
Perhaps something like on my site:
http://uniquegeeks.net/g/index/page.aspx?id=23


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

It seems a lot of people want a darker skin which I want too as Raika said it's a lot easier on the eyes and it looks great


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

The current GBAtemp v3 skin is fine with me. I don't really want a new one.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 15, 2010)

Of course I want a new skin, but like mentioned before, making it isn't that easy.....


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

How would someone go about making a new skin for GBATemp?


----------



## dice (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm quite content with GBAtemp's current theme, it's established its own "identity" too. It also ties together with the appearance of Shoptemp and Filetrip.
But then it's also a 3-year old skin.

It's up to shaunj66 really, he's the guy responsible for designing filetrip and shoptemp, and coding gbatemp v3.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 15, 2010)

I think a new one is long overdue. GBAtemp v3 is too... complex? I'm not really sure how to put it, but something dark (black/grey), clean and simple would be nice.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

>


That was fast but it looks a bit too simple maybe a theme like GBATemp v3 but black


----------



## Thoob (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd like the lite theme if it had all the features of the v3 theme. i.e. add friends from topic posts, change custom member title, etc.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay so I've been here for almost 2 years and I've only noticed a GBATemp has 4 skins being, GBATemp v3, GBATemp Lite, GBATemp Classic Skin, and the IP .Board Pro. So the issue is a want to know if you guys want a new skin for the forums because I want one and some of you might too. So vote in the poll and also give suggestions for new skins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT : I added a poll for which skin you use so vote my fellow members.

EDIT : Dang I missed spelled suggestions if a mod see's this could they fix it thank you


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I'd like the lite theme if it had all the features of the v3 theme. i.e. add friends from topic posts, change custom member title, etc.


I like it too but the signature place needs to be bigger because on mine you need a scroll bar in Lite


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 15, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

>



i like the black theme better, the pink is too bright.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't just make those skins right now, they were experimental skins of ages ago.

I must admit I like the black one though, for aforementioned reasons (easier on eyes, etc), although another reason to make the current skins easier on the eyes is by just selecting all text on the page (I always seem to do that for some reason) and you'll have a dark blue background with white text (at least, if you're using Windows).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I just want a deal where the text is white and the background is black.  Everything else could stay like v3.  It's the white background that hurts my eyes (well, eye) after a while and I end up with a headache.  Too bright.


My eyes don't get strained, but I was going to say the same, a dark theme (this but with inverted colours) would be nice to use now and then. I like v3, but more choice can't hurt. If we had more choice I might still use v3, but I might not.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2010)

We definitely need a new skin.
GBAtemp Classic looks horrible with the color choices.
GBAtemp Lite causes eye strain for me with the white background
IP.Board Pro is my favourite but that isn't supported

v3 is dated.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply inverting colors doesn't look nice:


Spoiler











So in addition, I added a Black & White filter to it. A few screens of the result:


Spoiler























Doesn't look too bad for a quick mockup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some of the icons don't look as nice with a black background though


----------



## Raika (Aug 15, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> So in addition, I added a Black & White filter to it. A few screens of the result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I wish this was an actual skin... Looks goddamn sweet.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 15, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> In an ideal world we'd have hundreds of skins (or closer to a dozen if you want to be more realistic), I can't imagine anyone here NOT wanting greater choice.
> 
> The problem is that the site is so highly customised that it would take quite a lot of time and effort to do (unlike other sites that stick to a more "defaulted" layout/design if you catch my drift).
> 
> That isn't to say that it will never happen... if it were to happen you wouldn't know until it was officially announced as being complete



This. This. a million times THIS. I tried making a skin for the forum when I realized just how customized it really is.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe we should hold a contest on this?


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 16, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so cool, the second one is but the GBATemp logo (or whatever it is) should be different color because it strikes me as odd in that color but that is excellent TJ your skin ftw.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 16, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second skin hell yes.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 16, 2010)

as long as its still easy and simple to use like the gbatemp v3 skin


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 16, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Maybe we should hold a contest on this?


How so, and what will be the prize?


----------



## jceggbert5 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of dark themes, but since I have been somewhat active on AcmlmBoard-based boards, I have been getting accustomed to darker themes in general...

So, I request a dark theme.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 16, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> the GBATemp logo (or whatever it is) should be different color because it strikes me as odd in that color.


Hmm, maybe it looks better if the banner isn't inverted:


Spoiler









Also, bottom of post:






Also made the border around the page select thing a bit darker
And the yellow at the right is just to see what it'd look like


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I'm quite content with GBAtemp's current theme, it's established its own "identity" too. It also ties together with the appearance of Shoptemp and Filetrip.
> But then it's also a 3-year old skin.
> 
> It's up to shaunj66 really, he's the guy responsible for designing filetrip and shoptemp, and coding gbatemp v3.


I'd probably design the majority of the new skin alongside input and suggestions from other staff, but I wouldn't be coding much of it - that's really Costello's line of work. He's a coding genius.

We do have plans for a whole new skin in the future (when we don't know) but it would be alongside some other changes. Big changes.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 16, 2010)

i would love a verry dark theme with black dark red and dark blue colors


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 16, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean inverting the whole thing, just the post area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the second mockup does look pretty good.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 16, 2010)

I think you should use tj's skin and call it GBATemp v3 (Dark)


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 18, 2010)

I think TJ's theme would look great with a few tweaks like the banner and etc.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay so I've been here for almost 2 years and I've only noticed a GBATemp has 4 skins being, GBATemp v3, GBATemp Lite, GBATemp Classic Skin, and the IP .Board Pro. So the issue is a want to know if you guys want a new skin for the forums because I want one and some of you might too. So vote in the poll and also give suggestions for new skins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT : I added a poll for which skin you use so vote my fellow members.

EDIT : Dang I missed spelled suggestions if a mod see's this could they fix it thank you


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

develop the ip Board Pro Skin, but make the background static and the page content dynamic (moving in synch with the scrollbar) with javascript


----------

